# 2.7t BOV or Diverter?



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

Where can I buy Blow off valves or diverters for a friends a6 2.7t? And what would the difference between the two? Like sound and anyother things.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t BOV or Diverter? (VDub_Turbo)*

Hey VDub
As far as I know it is rare to find a 2.7T with Blow-off valves. There are people that claim to have gotten this to work, but as far as I have read it is not the best thing for these machines.
As for diverter valves... are you planning to replace these with stock valves or billets? Stock valves run around $50 for the 710Ns each (you need two) and Billets around $150 each. Search the forums for 710N, you should find plenty info on them. As for the billets... They look sweet and everything, but IMHO they are not worth the extra money. I'm sure there will be people that diasagree.
Hope this helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

What about getting a Forge 007 Diverter?


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (VDub_Turbo)*

What about this ...  Link


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (VDub_Turbo)*

Yeah.. I looked at these myself, and I posted the question here... It seems like a good price, but nobody here had bought them and could tell me what the quality was like. I buy a lot of stuff off eBay, but unfortunately cheap stuff usually is of a lesser quality.
I also e-mailed the seller to find out what the spring rate was in the valve, and if memory serves it was lower than a stock valve. Not sure if you can get better springs somewhere perhaps? The "you get what you pay for" stayed stuck in my mind, and I was just to paranoid to put a POS in my car that causes other problems, that might cost me more money in the long run, so I opted to leave it... 
Maybe you are braver?








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (VDub_Turbo)*

Here's some good info
http://www.s4biturbo.com/art-dvtests2.php
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t BOV or Diverter? (VDub_Turbo)*

i just put the oe TT DV's in. they arn't that much, bout 70 ea. and they can handle a little more then the oe 2.7 DV.


----------



## VDub_Turbo (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t BOV or Diverter? (bi-turbo'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bi-turbo’d* »_i just put the oe TT DV's in. they arn't that much, bout 70 ea. and they can handle a little more then the oe 2.7 DV.

My friend is looking for sound too. Are they louder?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t BOV or Diverter? (VDub_Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub_Turbo* »_
My friend is looking for sound too. Are they louder?


You will not get sound from a OE valve. Or am I missing something?

_Quote, originally posted by *bi-turbo’d* »_i just put the oe TT DV's in.

What is the TT stock valve? the 114?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t BOV or Diverter? (VDub_Turbo)*

no sound change its not atmospheric. ive been told that dv's are better for the performance aspect than the "blow off"


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.7t BOV or Diverter? (bi-turbo'd)*

You NEED Diverter Valves, the ones from the TT or 71-s are fine form what people say, even those running stage 3. I have the Hyprboost Stealth DVs and they cost 129. No labor, a DIY. 
No sound. Also don't look for perormance gain but upgrade is beneficial fomr a reliability/durability standpoint, espcially wit high mileage or HP upgrades


----------

